# Choc/Rasp/Port



## harleydmn (Feb 14, 2012)

Would this slurry be good for a skeeter pee? I have frozen raspberries also.


----------



## robie (Feb 14, 2012)

If the color of the slurry is not wrong for your SP, it is just fine. It will have a slight chocolate and raspberry taste.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2012)

Im not sure I would use that slurry. It really has been stressed out from this kit with the high abv and the chapatalization.


----------



## harleydmn (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess I will pass on this. 
Wade, just racked it tonight sg 1.017, things have been going strong. It is bubbling away, kept temp around 76 and stirred it at least twice a day.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad to hear its making it where it needs to be.


----------

